# Other Languages > jQuery >  JQuery Tutorial

## ValerieCasady

Hey everyone, 
Where can I find the best tutorial in JQuery, a tutorial that is step by step and has good explanation in every line of the code. 
Thanks!

----------


## tr333

https://learn.jquery.com/
http://try.jquery.com/

----------


## szlamany

Get the book jQuery in Action - apparently the third edition is out in PDF form - hardcover available in for fall.

http://www.manning.com/derosa/

This book allowed me to not only know how to use jQuery but how to use it properly - which is more important.

It has great tutorial's for each chapter.

----------


## kred

You can also find a decent jQuery tutorial on tutorialspoint.com/jquery/

----------


## techgnome

> Get the book jQuery in Action - apparently the third edition is out in PDF form - hardcover available in for fall.
> 
> http://www.manning.com/derosa/
> 
> This book allowed me to not only know how to use jQuery but how to use it properly - which is more important.
> 
> It has great tutorial's for each chapter.


Thanks for that rabbit hole... I spent the last hour starting at the Manning website, then looking into Data Science, found myself at UC Berkeley website, then back to a local college, scholarships, degrees and reading about Hadoop. I'm not sure if I feel smarter for all that.

-tg

----------


## szlamany

Not sure what that means.  I stand by that book 100%...

----------


## techgnome

It wasn't the book itself... it does look good... the MEAP concept got me to looking at other things at that site, which then led to me spending an hour going through other things, eventually arriving at a plan for finishing my BS and maybe even going for a Masters... 


-tg

----------

